# Jon, Bluetooth order doubts...



## sarastro (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi Jon,

first of all thanks for all the help you give us... I'm in Italy and I ordered directly from the official dealer of BMW Italy (one floor below the office of "Mr. Bmw Italy" ;-) but thanks to your infos it looks like I always know more than them.

Back to the question: Do you know if Bluetooth (opt 644) needs the Voice control to be present (opt. 620) or are they accepted separately, i.e. that bluetooth works also without Voice control. Knews are quite confused about it.

Another rumour on the net is that it is better to choose the nokia phone because the compatibility between the Ericsson and BMW Bluetooth is not perfect. Have you heard anything? 

On monday I added Bluetooth option (644) to my car on order (status 112) and it got confirmed, but the deler didn't know if it was necessary to add Voice control commands.... "especially considering that you already have on order the 16/9 navigation system..."

Hope you can help me.... waiting is killing me and car is planned in production for week # 45...

Sarastro


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I am so sorry sarastro....

We here Stateside have no "official" information
on Bluetooth as of yet...

Lots of rumors, but I don't expect to see Bluetooth 
here any time soon...



By the way, I love the International participation
that I am seeing here at The 'Fest.

I was in Milano once - in 1983...


----------



## CzTom (May 25, 2002)

From some prior posts at other boards, it seems to me that the voice control module is separate from the bluetooth phone interface. Thus, you should be able to order one without the other.


----------



## sarastro (Sep 18, 2002)

*Thanks anyway Jon!*

Thanks anyway... I guess that in this case I will be the one to review it after week 48 when delivery is expected!

Yes, I'm from Milan... very well located city actually... easy to get around in Europe and to take the car for a stroll on good motorways where you can push it hard and country/mountain roads where you can have.

BtW Jon and everyone else, of course feel free to contact me whenever if you need to check some infos and specs about euro models... having bought the car directly from BMW Italy makes it easy.

Sarastro

*Last month with my beloved Alfa Romeo 3.0 V6.... sigh*


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

My pleasure sarastro!

Please keep us posted with the impending delivery of
your new BMW, and with life en Italia!


----------



## pakoenig (Feb 25, 2002)

*Voice Module*

I believe from what I've read in the UK forums that if the Bluetooth phone has voice dailing, that should work OK with the std BMW car kit.

You would want (need ?) the BMW voice option if you want voice operated NAV functions.

I'm dying to get the Bluetooth phone kit for my '02 M3. I may try and import it from Europe, although I understand that for now it's factory option only. The upgrade version is not expected until early next calendar year.


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

any updates on bluetooth availability in the US and the cost for bluetooth on a 3 series?

Thanks


----------



## pakoenig (Feb 25, 2002)

*Bluetooth Update (unconfirmed)*

There was a post on another board (can't remember which ..) that US Bluetooth retrofit kits would show up in Q1 2003. Cost would be about $1000 (ouch !). This is a bit steep since 3rd party bluetooth kits run about $400-$600.

Not sure if they will work on "older" cars with Motorola factory pre-wire. I have a June 02 build M3 Cab.

I've got the Sony Ericsson T68i, so I'm set for the phone. Bluetooth works great synching my calendar and contacts from Outlook into the phone.


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

I guess new car pricing has not been announced yet?


----------

